
Netflix Isn't Cool with Password Sharing Anymore - yepthatsreality
https://www.inc.com/jason-aten/netflix-isnt-cool-with-password-sharing-anymore-why-piracy-is-about-to-be-next-battle-in-streaming-war.html
======
yepthatsreality
This is going to sky rocket actual piracy and not ACE’s convenient definition
of piracy.

